# Pure Power 8CM (PCIe 8 pin Kabel)



## Highser (13. November 2020)

Hallo ihr Lieben, ich suche für das System meines Bruders 2x 8pin Anschlüsse für ein Bequiet Pure Power 8 teilmodular um eine Grafikkarte zu betreiben. 
Das Netzteil ist ein Pure Power aus der 8ten Generation, läuft super und soll noch mindestens 2 Jahre betrieben werden. Deswegen steht ein Neukauf leider nicht zur Diskussion. 
Bereits versucht: BeQuiet Support angeschrieben (Lieferung für Januar erwartet, ohne Gewähr),lokalen PC-Shop angeschrieben (da wurden mit sata zu 8pin Adapter empfohlen, wie sinnvoll ist das) Amazon durchsucht, eBay Kleinanzeigen durchsucht, Mindfactory durchsucht und Support angeschrieben.

Meine Frage nun: Weiß jemand wo man so ein Kabel noch finden kann? Oder hat vielleicht jemand eins zuhause rumliegen und würde das für Versandkosten plus nen kleinen Preis abgeben? 

Ps: die Kabel sind leider nicht abwärtskompatibel.


----------



## be quiet! Support (13. November 2020)

Leider haben wir aktuell kein PCI-e Kabel für L8 Netzteile lagernd.

Diese sind jedoch bestellt und wir rechnen mit einem Wareneingang nicht vor Januar.

Hier einfach einmal im neuen Jahr Kontakt per Mail aufnehmen.

VG

Marco


----------

